# Crude and/or unusual tops - lips



## CazDigger (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the thread about the bubbles and I decided to start one on cool lip finishes. I can't take photos as good as Road Dog, but here are some of mine...


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 9, 2010)

Lip #3 has my vote. Your photos look great. I just took this under kitchen lights.


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 9, 2010)

Great lips!!


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 9, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 9, 2010)

one for Caz...


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 9, 2010)

...


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

By no means is this even near the quality of yours but I was hoping that someone could give me some more info on the style lip. I think its really cool. The pics of the ones above really blow this one away though. Really sweet pieces. Damn I gotta get me some of them. Swiz


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 9, 2010)

Your killing me Mike! You need to send that one home to NY!


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 9, 2010)

Swizz, not sure... the lip looks a little English, is it an ale bottle? Anyways, It is a crude one!

 Here are a couple of flasks with lips...


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 9, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 9, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 9, 2010)

...


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  earlyglass
> 
> ...


 Nice Pic !


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 9, 2010)

the whole bottle is even better! One of my favorites!!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 9, 2010)

The first 5 log Drake's in the grouping has a very unusual lip treatment !


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 9, 2010)

Brian, That wide mouth is awesome. The center one looks like it is almost a lemon yellow. What a nice grouping!!


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Mike, that last flask doesn't have a flag attached to it, does it?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: earlyglass
> 
> Brian, That wide mouth is awesome. The center one looks like it is almost a lemon yellow. What a nice grouping!!


 
 Thanks Mike ! The one in the middle is real close to a Lemon yellow. I believe it picked up a slight amber tone from the bottle beside it. It has a very slight green tone in some lighting. It is one of my favorites ....... I got it from Mark Warne several years ago.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

Really amazing stuff here guys. As far as mine goes the lip looks pretty close to a london beer I saw. How many diferent types of lips do we have here now. I'm really loving all of these. Every bit worthy of the finest glass museum in my opinion. Swiz


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 9, 2010)

...just a little flag. []


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's a common LTCR lip treatment . But very unusual on a Drake's Plantation. Sorry for the low quality cell phone pic.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow ! You all have some awesome glass !!!!!!!!1


----------



## annie44 (Jun 10, 2010)

This pictures shows some of my utility bottles, with a variety of different lip finishes.....


----------



## swizzle (Jun 10, 2010)

Annie44 has anyone ever told you that you have beautiful lips because you do?  [][][] Swiz


----------



## sandchip (Jun 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  earlyglass
> 
> Great lips!!


 
 Now Mike, that was just cruel.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's a big Flare.


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 10, 2010)

How does a lip like that survive 175 yrs?? What s that clear one embossed Dog?


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 10, 2010)

It's got a good chunk of lip off the backside. It's embossed Rowland's/ Macassar Oil/ For The Hair/ Kirby St. London.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2010)

I missed out on daylight for pics like these....plus frankly our entry level camera cannot compete w/ the good stuff,....so I rigged up some light and tried my best....Here's some,...mostly aqua blue.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2010)

Old...."no neck" []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2010)

*


----------



## Wangan (Jun 11, 2010)

Flare


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 11, 2010)

It is kind of embarrassing.  After I took the pictures you could see all the dust on the bottles.  I will just wait until they get unpacked on the other end. Here are some of my favorites...I actually tried to cut back on the number!


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 11, 2010)

This bottles i full of bubbles too...lots of tiny ones and some larger.  The lip is cool too.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 11, 2010)

I too am amazed that those fragile lips can survive.  I think all these except the tall one in the back were dug.  Only the green one has a chip.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 11, 2010)

this one was flared out and then folded back on itself.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 11, 2010)

Pretty common but I love the way the glass has the green impurities.  You can see where it was sheared off and then the clean aqua glass was added for the lip.  It is a good bottle for explaining how bottles were made.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 11, 2010)

Another common lip but I just love the color.  It is the only one I have in this color.  Not really sure what color you would call it. There is that dust again.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 11, 2010)

About as simple as you can get..


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 11, 2010)

Very simple...I guess an unfired sheared lip would be the simplest.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 11, 2010)

Oops...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice Melinda....              Joe


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 12, 2010)

Another Crude one.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 13, 2010)

You guys are killing me. If I can't start digging something like these soon then I should just go back to fishing. Just Friggin' Awesome. All of it is just Friggin' Fantastic!! Swiz []


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 13, 2010)

I let this one go...but I am going to buy it back soon...I hope..







[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 13, 2010)

Hmmm. I guess you can't say Fr!ggin'. That one looks like candy. Do you have any shots of it with a light behind it? Swiz


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 13, 2010)

Great stuff everyone. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## justanolddigger (Jun 13, 2010)

This is an old cork top jar I dug and Paul Bata cleaned. If I hadn't dug it myself, I would swear someone messed with the lip, but it is all original.


----------



## justanolddigger (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is the top of one of my favorites, it is a John Bull with a ton of junk in the neck


----------



## justanolddigger (Jun 13, 2010)

another side of it


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 13, 2010)

That jar lip looks like a Salvador Dali painting.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  justanolddigger
> 
> another side of it


 Very cool Bill!![]


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 15, 2010)

Junk in the neck is GOOD!


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 15, 2010)

Keep posting, this is fun!
 Here is a GW Weston Saratoga (busted) with a lip that didn't have enough glass to go around when they applied it....


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 15, 2010)

This shard was from a privy that had 1840-50s stuff, this top looks even older and the cool thing is that scratched/etched into the glass is 1-3 1/2 I assume the volume of the contents? Any guesses?


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 15, 2010)

This is my favorite spring water for eye-appeal. It is a whittled yellow quart Syracuse Springs Excelsior with a long neck and oversize drippy applied top. Some of the earlier examples have this, most have the normal plain-jane version.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 15, 2010)

Beauties, everybody.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice posts folks!

 PD


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 16, 2010)

Well you people sure put a lot of great effort into showing all these finishes in such elegantly pictured reality.   I have collected a lot of illustrations of finishes with the intent of making a blog to represent them for the bottle collectors reference.. I haven't felt I had done enough to cover the scope.  Your collective post really puts what I was planning to shame.  I am sure there are thousands of variations, but no one has really made a book of them that I know about.  

 Thanks for all the good work - collectively you just make the FORUM use up a few hours each day - and perk my interest with your work.  Clarence RED Matthews


----------



## downeastdigger (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Caz (Mark)  great post. Of all the lips in the post, my favorite one is yours with the 3 1/2 marked on it.  I've only got a couple of bottles, and a brick that have numbers or initials scratched in to them, but none are nearly as good as your shard there.  I see them as secret messages from 200 years ago. so random.  Hope to see you soon some time


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

Good pick Bram,...I like that one with the markings and also the Syracuse springs pictured just above.          Joe


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for the input. Hey Bram, I know you must have some good crude tops to post! I have seen a few other early, early 1800s black glass bottles with words or numbers scratched into them. Sure was cheaper than having a mold made with embossing, and few bottles were embossed that early anyway.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's one I kinda forgot about,....I found it on top of an old stone wall in an early 1800's Irish settlement. It was 90% there, and one winter day I glued it back together....looked like kids had set it there for testing their stone throwing ability....All the shards were still where they landed pretty much, buried under a thick layer of moss.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2010)

oops, here it is.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang, what a shamer.


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 20, 2010)

Here are a couple more zingers...


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 20, 2010)

another...


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 20, 2010)

another...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2010)

Great pics, and early crude necks and tops! (and Earlyglass,..I'm willing to bet yours are attached to beautiful intact bottles! )
 []                                                                                                                                                               Joe


----------



## blade (Jun 22, 2010)

Here are some of my favorite tops !
 1st one.


----------



## blade (Jun 22, 2010)

2nd


----------



## blade (Jun 22, 2010)

3rd and favorite !


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 27, 2010)

MICK JAGGER'S !!!  []

 About the best and most unusual I can come up with is this one >


----------



## potstone (Jun 27, 2010)

Strange lips Greg


----------



## potstone (Jun 27, 2010)

#2


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 27, 2010)

That looks like a Dr. Seuss lip.


----------

